# beleiszom



## NagyKiss

This is an excerpt from a song, I have trouble translating certain parts, please help me.
"Nem látom tisztán a holnapot,
Lehet, hogy* ebbe* én ma még belehalok.
Félig telt poharak az asztalon,
Ha úgy *tartja kedvem*, néha *beleiszom*."

What does "ebbe" relate to? What does it mean here?

"Ha úgy tartja kedvem" - "if I feel like"?
"beleiszom" - to finish the drink???

My version:
"I don't see tomorrow clearly,
Maybe I'll die today.
Half full glass is on the table,
If I feel like it, I sometimes finish it."


----------



## francisgranada

"Belehalni valami*be*" means approximately "_to_ _die of something". 
_*"ebbe* belehalok" could be _I'll die of this_, where "this" refers to what has been told before (i.e. that situation). 

"beleinni" - literally _"to drink into" _(in the same way as "beleharapni" means _"to bite into"_)
So "beleiszom a pohárba" means approximately _"I drink a bit of/from the glass" 

_For "ha úgy *tartja* *kedvem*" I suggest you to open a new thread (let's not discuss very different things in the same thread).


----------



## Zsanna

Francis gave you the meanings, I can add just a bit of grammar and usage info.

Ebbe (word by word *into this*) comes from ez (this) + be (into) -> the final z of _ez_ becomes a b (= like the first letter of the suffix) when the suffix joins the word. 
It is special to the demonstratives (so to _az_ as well) because nouns ending in z don't do this when this suffix joins them (e.g. házban, kézben stb.).
In your example, it is the set phrase that demands a different expression in English so it shouldn't give the impression that the suffix -ba, -be is equivalent of *of*. 

For the first part it could give this:
"I can't see tomorrow clearly, 
It is possible that I'll die *of it* today."

For the second part, just a bit of a correction again:
/There are/ Half full glass*es* on the table,
If I feel like it, I sometimes drink from them."

There is a little twist here because in English you are obliged to use the plural but in reality it could be either just your glass or some (another each time) of those on the table. (For me it would be more logical that our man should just drink only from his own every time. But that is not the only possibility.) 
You can also use it like this (not used in this sense here):
_Jancsi beleivott a poharamba, ezért én abból már nem iszom_. ->Johnny has drunk from my glass so I'm not going to drink from it again.

However, the same verb can also indicate drinking a bit from the liquid (that is in the glass in our case): if you beleiszol a borba, it means that you have a little wine (maybe just a sip), if you wanted a taste of it, you would use the same verb, too. In the poem this is the other alternative for the usage of the verb.

In any case, _beleiszik_ cannot mean _finish_ (drinking), on the contrary: just to have a little of it (a sip or a taste).

_Tartja kedvem_ is a set phrase with the meaning you gave.


----------

